# Paph Hung Sheng Eagle(rothschildianum x gigantifolium)



## iweyshen (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Spaph (May 13, 2014)

Best I have seen!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2014)

Both killer plants


----------



## Trithor (May 14, 2014)

...and jealousy rears its ugly head! They are both superb!


----------



## Brabantia (May 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2014)

Extraordinary. Magnificent.


----------



## emydura (May 14, 2014)

Mind-blowing especially the first one.


----------



## eOrchids (May 14, 2014)

Wow. Superb cross!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2014)

Very nice! How big is the plant? 66 cm spread?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2014)

That is stunning -- I can hardly wait until mine blooms -- in about 3 years!


----------



## eaborne (May 14, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## John M (May 15, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## atlantis (May 15, 2014)

Very nice cross. :clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (May 15, 2014)

emydura said:


> Mind-blowing especially the first one.


OH YEAH!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## eaborne (May 15, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## abax (May 15, 2014)

If I planned to grow multis, I'd have to have #1. It is superb!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2014)

I'd like to see mine spike up.


----------



## labskaus (May 21, 2014)

The first one is adorible. I need more gigantifolium hybrids.


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 24, 2014)

Super nice...mine too will probably need a few years to bloom


----------



## Trithor (May 24, 2014)

Every time I reopen this post, An expletive followed by 'that is beautiful', is my reaction.


----------



## chrismende (May 24, 2014)

I've got about 20 - seedlings. Give it 6 or so years, I guess. Looks like the wait will be rewarded, though!


----------

